# Großes Portage Problem

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe vorgestern ein Update von portage durchgeführt und anschließend sun-jdk deintalliert (weil ich eine saubere Installation von sun-j2sdk haben wollte)

Nun habe ich aber bei einem Aufruf von emerge folgendes Problem (übergebenes Package ist egal):

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 14, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6128, in ?

    settings.regenerate() # XXX: Regenerate use after we get a vartree -- GLOBAL

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1392, in regenerate

    self.configdict["auto"]["USE"]=autouse(db[root]["vartree"],use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1121, in autouse

    myresult=dep_check(mydep,myvartree.dbapi,None,use="no",use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3309, in dep_check

    mylist=flatten(dep_listcleanup(dep_zapdeps(mysplit,mysplit2)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3052, in dep_zapdeps

    myresult=dep_zapdeps(unreduced[x],reduced[x])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3038, in dep_zapdeps

    elif myportapi.match(x):

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'match'

```

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Problem das portage update ist, sondern das "fehlende" Java (schließlich konnte ich sun-jdk noch deinstallieren)!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen, ohne Gentoo neu aufsetzen zu müssen??

Niko

----------

## steveb

ich glaube was mit deiner portage db stimmt nicht. kannst du mal /usr/lib/portage/bin/fix-db.py aufrufen?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe das versucht, aber ich bekomme hier folgenden Fehler:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/bin/fix-db.py", line 8, in ?

    from portage import lockfile,unlockfile,VDB_PATH,root

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6128, in ?

    settings.regenerate() # XXX: Regenerate use after we get a vartree -- GLOBAL

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1392, in regenerate

    self.configdict["auto"]["USE"]=autouse(db[root]["vartree"],use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1121, in autouse

    myresult=dep_check(mydep,myvartree.dbapi,None,use="no",use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3309, in dep_check

    mylist=flatten(dep_listcleanup(dep_zapdeps(mysplit,mysplit2)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3052, in dep_zapdeps

    myresult=dep_zapdeps(unreduced[x],reduced[x])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3038, in dep_zapdeps

    elif myportapi.match(x):

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'match'
```

Das ist dem oben recht ähnlich, nur ist ganz zu beginn ein kleiner Unterschied (Datei ist nun ja fix-db.py und nicht mehr emerge)

Niko

----------

## christophd

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135696

Ich bekomme allerdings diese Fehlermeldung:

```
root@buzz bin # ./fix-db.py

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./fix-db.py", line 54, in ?

    pkgdirlist = os.listdir(pkgdir)

OSError: [Errno 20] Not a directory: '/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/-MERGING-linux-headers-2.4.21.portage_lockfile/'

root@buzz bin #

```

Ich glaube der Hund liegt mit dem Upgrade von Python 2.2 auf Python 2.3 begraben. Wie kann ich auf Python 2.2 downgraden?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

wieso handelt es sich hierbei um das selbe Problem??

Ich habe doch gar nicht Python gemerged (oder zumindest habe ich das nicht bemerkt)

Schließlich hast du ein Python Problem!

Die letzte Zeile bei dir gibt folgendes aus:

```
  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 187, in isdir

    st = os.stat(path)

TypeError: stat() argument 1 must be (encoded string without NULL bytes), not str
```

Also wird das ein Python Problem sein!

Bei mir alledings ist es ein Portage Problem, da die letzte Zeile so aussieht:

```
  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3038, in dep_zapdeps

    elif myportapi.match(x):

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'match'
```

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege,

Niko

----------

## ralph

Schau dir mal den thread an, ich glaube, da findest du gleich auf der ersten Seite eine Lösung zu deinem Prolem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121499

Ansonsten such mal nach der Fehlermeldung, da scheint es einige mit dem Problem zu geben.

----------

## steveb

es kann auch sein, dass dein world file nicht okay ist. hast du schon mal einen blick auf /var/cache/edb/world geworfen?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## christophd

@ nicko:

Portage ist in Python geschrieben

@steveb:

Mir ist in der Datei nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen, bis auf eine Zeile:

```
.....

net-dialup/ppp

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^.... (ewig lang)

media-sound/xmms

.....
```

Ist das normal?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich denke nicht, dass das was mit dem World File zu tun hat!

Schließlich meldete bei dem Fehler im Beitrag (Link oben) auch ein Package, das Probleme bereitete - das habe ich bei mir nicht gesehen!

Naja, ich habe das World File trotzdem gecheckt, aber das scheint okay zu sein!

Ich poste mal eben den Inhalt, damit auch ihr das überprüfen könnt:

```
ev-util/pccts

media-libs/aalib

media-plugins/xmms-status-plugin

media-sound/alsa-utils

net-www/netscape-flash

media-libs/tiff

media-libs/libsdl

media-gfx/sane-backends

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers

app-arch/unzip

dev-libs/openssl

dev-perl/XML-Parser

media-plugins/xmms-realrandom

net-mail/mailbase

app-arch/zip

kde-base/kde-i18n

media-libs/alsa-lib

net-ftp/gftp

app-portage/gentoolkit

media-libs/libart_lgpl

sys-apps/help2man

media-plugins/alsa-xmms

media-libs/glut

app-text/gocr

app-text/sgml-common

sys-apps/eject

app-cdr/cdrtools

net-misc/openssh

dev-perl/Digest-MD5

media-sound/esound

media-video/nvidia-glx

app-text/ghostscript

net-print/foomatic

media-gfx/gimp-print

media-sound/mpg123

app-text/acroread

kde-base/kdepim

sys-kernel/development-sources

x11-base/xfree

media-gfx/gimp

media-sound/lame

x11-misc/ttmkfdir

dev-util/kdevelop

dev-util/kdbg

dev-util/dialog

media-video/transcode

net-print/hpijs

media-sound/xmms

net-libs/libwww

dev-perl/MP3-Info

media-libs/xine-lib

app-office/openoffice-bin

media-video/xanim

sys-libs/lib-compat

app-text/psutils

dev-util/cvs

dev-perl/Test-Simple

app-dicts/ispell-de

ev-perl/Test-Harness

dev-libs/libxml2

app-admin/fam

media-libs/freetype

media-video/nvidia-kernel

sys-apps/module-init-tools

media-fonts/sharefonts

sys-apps/vixie-cron

media-video/xine-ui

dev-perl/Audio-Tools

net-print/cups

net-print/foomatic-db

net-ftp/curl

x11-base/opengl-update

app-admin/metalog

kde-base/kdeutils

media-libs/libmpeg3

media-libs/netpbm

media-sound/vorbis-tools

app-office/ooodi

media-libs/a52dec

app-text/xpdf

media-sound/sox

dev-java/java-config

dev-libs/libxslt

kde-base/kdeedu

media-libs/libdv

media-libs/libmng

media-libs/divx4linux

app-editors/nano

net-www/mozilla-firefox

dev-perl/PDL

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

app-doc/kdelibs-apidocs

media-libs/libdvdcss

net-fs/samba

media-video/smpeg-xmms

media-libs/libvorbis

dev-util/ccache

net-mail/ssmtp

app-text/tetex

sys-devel/gcc-config

media-libs/xvid

kde-base/kdeartwork

app-crypt/gnupg

media-sound/mad

sys-devel/gettext

kde-base/kdebase

app-editors/quanta

sys-apps/modutils

app-cdr/cdrdao

media-libs/t1lib

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

sys-apps/miscfiles

media-fonts/freefonts

dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent

sys-libs/libtermcap-compat

sys-devel/gnuconfig

x11-libs/qt

dev-libs/expat

media-libs/audiofile

media-libs/imlib2

media-video/mjpegtools

kde-base/kdeadmin

kde-base/kdelibs

dev-lisp/drscheme

media-libs/musicbrainz

media-sound/easytag

dev-perl/Audio-Wav

app-dicts/aspell-de

media-libs/mpeg-lib

dev-perl/Locale-gettext

dev-perl/Inline

app-i18n/kde-i18n-de

media-libs/svgalib

dev-util/intltool

sys-apps/coreutils

x11-libs/openmotif

app-arch/rpm2targz

kde-base/kdetoys

app-cdr/k3b

net-www/prozgui

dev-perl/File-Spec

gnome-base/ORBit2

kde-base/kde

app-text/htmltidy

app-text/aspell

media-gfx/imagemagick

app-shells/tcsh

net-www/lynx
```

Man kann keinen Fehler erkennen, oder?

Niko

EDIT:  @christophd: Ja, sicher ist portage in python geschrieben, aber das erklärt nicht die unterschiedlichen Fehler (bei mir meldet Portage selbst ein Problem, bei dir aber python selbst)

----------

## steveb

 *christophd wrote:*   

> @ nicko:
> 
> Portage ist in Python geschrieben
> 
> @steveb:
> ...

 

NEIN!!! Das ist nicht normal! und genau das ist das problem! lösche diese zeile und rufe danach mal regenworld auf und danach sollte alles wieder bei dir laufen.

gruss

Steve

----------

## christophd

@ nicko

Dein Problem beim emergen eines Packets:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 14, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6128, in ? 
```

Mein Portage Problem beim emergen eines Packets

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2181, in ?

```

@ steveb

Jetzt gehts schlag auf schlag, ich komme mit dem posten nicht mehr nach. Die Zeile lösche ich und mache eine emerge sync.Last edited by christophd on Fri Feb 13, 2004 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

was ist denn "ev-util/pccts" für ein ding?

sollte das nicht anders heissen?

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also ich denke nicht, dass das was mit dem World File zu tun hat!
> 
> Schließlich meldete bei dem Fehler im Beitrag (Link oben) auch ein Package, das Probleme bereitete - das habe ich bei mir nicht gesehen!
> ...

 

----------

## christophd

regenworld gibt folgendes zurück:

```
....

candidate: virtual/ssh

candidate: sys-fs/devfsd

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/regenworld", line 58, in ?

    mylist=portage.db["/"]["vartree"].dbapi.match(mykey)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3362, in match

    mydep=dep_expand(origdep,self)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2748, in dep_expand

    return prefix+cpv_expand(mydep,mydb)+postfix

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2694, in cpv_expand

    if mydb.cp_list(x+"/"+myp):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3311, in cp_list

    mystat=os.stat(self.root+"var/db/pkg/"+mysplit[0])[ST_MTIME]

TypeError: stat() argument 1 must be (encoded string without NULL bytes), not str

root@buzz edb #

```

Kann es sein, dass es nopch ein kaputte Zeile gibt?

----------

## steveb

weil ich nicht dein world file habe, habe ich schnell einen script auf der kommando line gestartet:

```
for foo in ev-util/pccts media-libs/aalib media-plugins/xmms-status-plugin media-sound/alsa-utils net-www/netscape-flash media-libs/tiff media-libs/libsdl media-gfx/sane-backends sys-apps/tcp-wrappers app-arch/unzip dev-libs/openssl dev-perl/XML-Parser media-plugins/xmms-realrandom net-mail/mailbase app-arch/zip kde-base/kde-i18n media-libs/alsa-lib net-ftp/gftp app-portage/gentoolkit media-libs/libart_lgpl sys-apps/help2man media-plugins/alsa-xmms media-libs/glut app-text/gocr app-text/sgml-common sys-apps/eject app-cdr/cdrtools net-misc/openssh dev-perl/Digest-MD5 media-sound/esound media-video/nvidia-glx app-text/ghostscript net-print/foomatic media-gfx/gimp-print media-sound/mpg123 app-text/acroread kde-base/kdepim sys-kernel/development-sources x11-base/xfree media-gfx/gimp media-sound/lame x11-misc/ttmkfdir dev-util/kdevelop dev-util/kdbg dev-util/dialog media-video/transcode net-print/hpijs media-sound/xmms net-libs/libwww dev-perl/MP3-Info media-libs/xine-lib app-office/openoffice-bin media-video/xanim sys-libs/lib-compat app-text/psutils dev-util/cvs dev-perl/Test-Simple app-dicts/ispell-de ev-perl/Test-Harness dev-libs/libxml2 app-admin/fam media-libs/freetype media-video/nvidia-kernel sys-apps/module-init-tools media-fonts/sharefonts sys-apps/vixie-cron media-video/xine-ui dev-perl/Audio-Tools net-print/cups net-print/foomatic-db net-ftp/curl x11-base/opengl-update app-admin/metalog kde-base/kdeutils media-libs/libmpeg3 media-libs/netpbm media-sound/vorbis-tools app-office/ooodi media-libs/a52dec app-text/xpdf media-sound/sox dev-java/java-config dev-libs/libxslt kde-base/kdeedu media-libs/libdv media-libs/libmng media-libs/divx4linux app-editors/nano net-www/mozilla-firefox dev-perl/PDL sys-fs/reiserfsprogs app-doc/kdelibs-apidocs media-libs/libdvdcss net-fs/samba media-video/smpeg-xmms media-libs/libvorbis dev-util/ccache net-mail/ssmtp app-text/tetex sys-devel/gcc-config media-libs/xvid kde-base/kdeartwork app-crypt/gnupg media-sound/mad sys-devel/gettext kde-base/kdebase app-editors/quanta sys-apps/modutils app-cdr/cdrdao media-libs/t1lib x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme sys-apps/miscfiles media-fonts/freefonts dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent sys-libs/libtermcap-compat sys-devel/gnuconfig x11-libs/qt dev-libs/expat media-libs/audiofile media-libs/imlib2 media-video/mjpegtools kde-base/kdeadmin kde-base/kdelibs dev-lisp/drscheme media-libs/musicbrainz media-sound/easytag dev-perl/Audio-Wav app-dicts/aspell-de media-libs/mpeg-lib dev-perl/Locale-gettext dev-perl/Inline app-i18n/kde-i18n-de media-libs/svgalib dev-util/intltool sys-apps/coreutils x11-libs/openmotif app-arch/rpm2targz kde-base/kdetoys app-cdr/k3b net-www/prozgui dev-perl/File-Spec gnome-base/ORBit2 kde-base/kde app-text/htmltidy app-text/aspell media-gfx/imagemagick app-shells/tcsh net-www/lynx ; do if ! (equery which ${foo} | grep -q \.ebuild) ; then echo ${foo} ; fi ; done
```

das resultat ist:

```
ev-util/pccts

ev-perl/Test-Harness

app-i18n/kde-i18n-de

net-www/prozgui
```

die ersten 2 sind definitiv falsch!

die letzten 2 sehen okay aus, aber app-i18n/kde-i18n-de ist nicht im portage vorhanden! also raus mit dem ding.

gruss

Steve

----------

## steveb

 *christophd wrote:*   

> regenworld gibt folgendes zurück:
> 
> ```
> ....
> 
> ...

 

poste doch mal dein world file.

gruss

steve

----------

## christophd

@ steveb:

mein world file: 

```
games-strategy/netpanzer

app-admin/usbview

media-gfx/gtkam

app-editors/emacs

net-www/netscape-flash

games-puzzle/pingus

app-office/dia

dev-util/eclipse-jdt-bin

net-www/mplayerplug-in

games-sports/gracer

x11-wm/xpde

dev-python/gnome-python

x11-misc/fluxconf

games-arcade/frozen-bubble

games-strategy/mylink

net-wireless/bluez-bluefw

app-cdr/eroaster

x11-misc/fluxter

app-arch/unrar

media-plugins/alsa-xmms

app-office/planner

games-arcade/tuxracer

dev-java/blackdown-jdk

games-arcade/supertux

app-cdr/cdrtools

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

gnome-base/gnome-print

dev-libs/openobex

dev-util/eclipse-ftp-webdav-bin

app-misc/mc

gnome-extra/shermans-aquarium

media-sound/sox

dev-python/wxPython

x11-wm/waimea

dev-util/eclipse-platform-bin

media-video/gxine

sys-apps/speedfreq

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner

media-gfx/sodipodi

app-emulation/winesetuptk

sys-apps/radeontool

dev-util/kdevelop

sys-apps/cpufreqd

sys-kernel/mm-sources

app-office/koffice

media-video/ati-drivers

net-dialup/ppp

media-sound/xmms

net-misc/bo2k_plugins

gnome-base/control-center

gnome-base/gnome

net-analyzer/nmap

media-sound/rhythmbox

media-gfx/gphoto2

games-arcade/rocksndiamonds

sys-apps/module-init-tools

app-cdr/cdrdao

games-action/bzflag

app-admin/gtkdiskfree

app-emulation/winex-cvs

net-misc/grdesktop

x11-misc/superkaramba

x11-base/opengl-update

app-emulation/win4lin

media-libs/win32codecs

games-arcade/monkey-bubble

media-video/vlc

app-text/xpdf

gnome-base/libglade

x11-themes/gnome-themes-extras

dev-java/java-config

sys-kernel/xfs-sources

net-dialup/pppoed

media-sound/ripperx

dev-util/eclipse-cdt-bin

app-cdr/k3b

media-sound/grip

net-fs/samba

sys-apps/cpudyn

net-www/epiphany

media-gfx/gthumb

net-im/gnomeicu

media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

gnome-extra/gnome-db

games-arcade/lbreakout2

net-libs/libbo2k

app-admin/superadduser

media-video/xine-ui

gnome-extra/gcalctool

net-im/gaim

media-plugins/xmms-infinity

app-admin/gkrellm

kde-base/kde

app-admin/webmin

app-pda/multisync

x11-base/xfree-drm

app-sci/calcoo

games-action/trackballs

net-dialup/rp-pppoe

x11-themes/xmms-themes

app-cdr/gtoaster

net-print/cups-pdf

app-arch/rar

net-wireless/bluez-utils

net-im/gnomemeeting

app-emulation/wine

gnome-extra/gnome-audio

media-video/dvdrip

media-libs/openvrml

games-action/bomberclone

media-plugins/xmms-cdread

media-sound/mp3blaster

x11-plugins/gkrellm-gnome

games-action/moon-buggy

gnome-base/gnome-applets

gnome-base/ORBit

media-sound/gqmpeg

app-misc/twin

media-plugins/realvideo-codecs

net-dialup/pppconfig

net-www/w3m

net-misc/netkit-telnetd

app-misc/obexftp

dev-util/glade

app-office/abiword

sys-apps/usbd

net-www/mozilla

media-libs/libvorbis

sys-apps/fxload

sys-apps/acpid

app-cdr/gtkcdlabel

net-www/dillo

media-sound/zinf

net-wireless/kismet

app-crypt/gnupg

x11-themes/ximian-artwork

x11-misc/fluxspace

app-misc/sonypid

net-misc/bo2k_console

sys-apps/hotplug

dev-java/blackdown-jre
```

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe das world File jetzt korrigiert!

Leider hat sich an dem Fehler aber nichts geändert!

Niko

----------

## steveb

dein world file sieht okay aus. lediglich "media-plugins/realvideo-codecs" ist bei mir gemaskt (mit packages.mask) aber sonst ist alles okay.

wie auch immer.... kannst du mal schauen, ob du ein directory in der db nicht hast?:

```
cat /var/cache/edb/world|sed "/^$/d"|while true;do read WORLD_ENTRY;if [ "${WORLD_ENTRY}" = "" ];then break;fi;[ "$(ls -1dlah /var/db/pkg/${WORLD_ENTRY}-*>/dev/null 2>&1;echo $?)" != "0" ] && echo ${WORLD_ENTRY};done
```

oder kann es sein, dass du ein directory in der db hast, dass nicht okay ist? kannst du mal die ausgabe von folgendem befehl posten?:

```
find /var/db/pkg/ -type d
```

gruss

steve

----------

## steveb

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also ich habe das world File jetzt korrigiert!
> 
> Leider hat sich an dem Fehler aber nichts geändert!
> ...

 

hast du auch regenworld aufgerufen danach?

versuch noch mal auch /usr/lib/portage/bin/fixvirtuals aufzurufen.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## christophd

ausgabe von find /var/dv/pkg/ -type d:

```
 ....

/var/db/pkg/app-pda

/var/db/pkg/app-pda/multisync-0.81-r1

/var/db/pkg/net-dialup

/var/db/pkg/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r14

/var/db/pkg/net-dialup/pppconfig-2.1

/var/db/pkg/net-dialup/pppoed-0.48_beta1-r1

/var/db/pkg/net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.5

root@buzz edb #

```

xterm kann nicht mehr anzeigen.

```
root@buzz edb # cat /var/cache/edb/world|sed "/^$/d"|while true;do read WORLD_ENTRY;if [ "${WORLD_ENTRY}" = "" ];then break;fi;[ "$(ls -1dlah /var/db/pkg/${WORLD_ENTRY}-*>/dev/null 2>&1;echo $?)" != "0" ] && echo ${WORLD_ENTRY};done

root@buzz edb #

```

Hier wird nichts ausgegeben

Danke für deine ausdauernde Hilfe!Last edited by christophd on Fri Feb 13, 2004 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

 *christophd wrote:*   

> Danke für deine ausdauernde Hilfe!

 kein problem  :Wink:  irgendwann kann es sein, dass du dann in der situation bist jemanden helfen zu können und dann wirst du dich an mich erinnern und hoffentlich auch deine ausdauer beweissen.

ich sehe gerade, in einem beitrag weiter oben, dass du offenbar eine datei hast die nicht in /var/db/pkg hingehört: /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/-MERGING-linux-headers-2.4.21.portage_lockfile/

kannst du mal schauen, ob du unter /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel etwas derartiges hast und es löschen? dann versuch nochmals mit den emerge befehl. sollte dann funktionieren.

gruss

Steve

----------

## christophd

Das lockfile habe ich gelöscht. Das Problem scheint aber ganz schon hartnäckig zu sein:

```
root@buzz sys-kernel # emerge ddd

 

 

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

portage: Update type "" not recognized.

 

Calculating dependencies

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2181, in ?

    retval,favorites=mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 794, in select_files

    mykey=portage.dep_expand(x,portage.portdb)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2748, in dep_expand

    return prefix+cpv_expand(mydep,mydb)+postfix

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2694, in cpv_expand

    if mydb.cp_list(x+"/"+myp):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4024, in cp_list

    list=listdir(self.root+"/"+mycp,EmptyOnError=1)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 225, in listdir

    if os.path.isdir(mypath):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 187, in isdir

    st = os.stat(path)

TypeError: stat() argument 1 must be (encoded string without NULL bytes), not str

root@buzz sys-kernel #

```

ein emerge -u system fängt so an:

```
root@buzz sys-apps # emerge -u system

 

 

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

portage: Update type "" not recognized.

 

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 4) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21 to /

 

```

und bricht auch so wieder ab: 

```
yes: Standardausgabe: Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)

yes: Schreibfehler

>>> make oldconfig complete

 

>>> Install linux-headers-2.4.21 into /var/tmp/portage/linux-headers-2.4.21/image/ category sys-kernel

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/linux-headers-2.4.21/image/

 

>>> Merging sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21 to /

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2220, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1362, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1937, in doebuild

    return merge(settings["CATEGORY"],settings["PF"],settings["D"],settings["BUILDDIR"]+"/build-info",myroot,myebuild=settings["EBUILD"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2056, in merge

    return mylink.merge(pkgloc,infloc,myroot,myebuild)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5179, in merge

    return self.treewalk(mergeroot,myroot,inforoot,myebuild)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4784, in treewalk

    counter=db["/"]["vartree"].dbapi.counter_tick(self.myroot,self.cat+"/"+self.pkg)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3062, in counter_tick

    return self.counter_tick_core(myroot,1,mycpv)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3075, in counter_tick_core

    for x in self.match(mysplit[0]+"/"+mysplit[1]):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3362, in match

    mydep=dep_expand(origdep,self)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2748, in dep_expand

    return prefix+cpv_expand(mydep,mydb)+postfix

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2694, in cpv_expand

    if mydb.cp_list(x+"/"+myp):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3311, in cp_list

    mystat=os.stat(self.root+"var/db/pkg/"+mysplit[0])[ST_MTIME]

TypeError: stat() argument 1 must be (encoded string without NULL bytes), not str

root@buzz sys-kernel #

```

an für sich ist mir dieser Kernel egal, mein 2.6.2er läuft ideal.

----------

## Genone

Der "NoneType has no attribute match" Fehler ist momentan in Untersuchung, gibt noch keine bestätigte Lösung   :Crying or Very sad: 

Was den "stat() argument 1 must be (encoded string without NULL bytes), not str" Fehler angeht, evtl. mal das world file woanders hin verschieben, regenworld aufrufen und nochmal probieren, ansonsten liegt der Fehler vermutlich irgendwo in /var/db/pkg.

Btw, wenn die Fehlermeldungen unterschiedlich sind ist in der Regel auch der Fehler anders.

----------

## christophd

Wenn sie jemand möchte, verschicke ich gerne alle möglichen Verzeichnisse, Fehlermeldungen usw...

Lösungsvorschläge:

Kann ich Gentoo nochmal "drüberinstallieren", würde dies die Fehler beseitigen?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe das mit dem World-File verschieben und regenworld auch mal bei mir ausprobiert (auch wenn ich den anderen Fehler bekomme, ...).

Dabei erhalte ich auch den Fehler beim Aufruf von regenworld.

Aber weil christophd es schon erwähnt hat.

Natürlich bin auch ich bereit sämtliche Files zu verschicken, schließlich wollen wir ja alle ein besseres Betriebssystem (sonst hätte ich ja auch der Bequemlichkeit halber noch immer MS)

Niko

----------

## christophd

hat irgendjemand schon eine Lösung gefunden für dieses Problem?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

leider habe auch ich keine Lösung gefunden.

Selbst ein Portage-Rescue hat absolut nichts gebracht...

...wundert mich eigentlich!

Naja, ich werde morgen mal versuchen das emerge von einer BootCD zu verwenden --- vielleicht kann ich dann ja irgenwie mit Hilfe der RescueCD mein portage neu mergen!

Niko

----------

## Linki

Ich habe übrigens genau das gleiche problem mit portage:

```

router / # emerge sync

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 14, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6394, in ?

    for y in db["/"]["porttree"].dbapi.xmatch("match-all", x):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4705, in xmatch

    myval=match_from_list(mydep,self.cp_list(mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3539, in match_from_list

    raise KeyError, "Specific key requires an operator (%s) (try adding an '=')" % (mydep)

KeyError: "Specific key requires an operator (net-misc/htbinit-0.8.4) (try adding an '=')"

```

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

naja, ich sage das ja nur ungern, aber für mich sieht auch das Problem ganz anders aus!

Ich vermisse da sowas wie "NoneType" und match in der Fehlermeldung!

Naja, aber als kleines Fazit kann ich jetzt schon mal sagen, dass mir das neue portage 2.0.50-r1 ganz und gar nicht gefällt

Bak to the roots - da hats wenigstens noch funktioniert!

Was bitte ist denn am neuen Portage so "neu", dass da so viele Bugs drin stecken?

Niko

----------

## Genone

Ok, die Lösung scheint in Bug 40831 zu stecken.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das war einfacher als ich dachte!

Ich brauchte nicht einmal ein Portage rescue (naja, ich habs in der Zwischenzeit mal probiert, hat abr nicht gefunzt - vielleicht hats ja gerade eben Auswirkungen gezeigt!!!)

Ich musste nur alle java Einträge aus der /var/cache/edb/virtuals entfernen und schon funktioniert wieder alles ohne Probs!!!

Wie so mancher sagen würde:

I love this OS

NIko

----------

## christophd

hab Niko_K's tipp auch ausprobiert, hat aber meinem Laptop nichts geholfen. Ausserdem habe ich schon alle Tipps die im Bug beschrieben sind ausprobiert. 

grüße ebenfalls aus Tirol, Christoph

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

naja, ich hatte dann wohl doch nicht ganz unrecht mit meiner Vermutung, dass es sich bei dir um einen anderen Fehler handelt.

Hast du sonst schon in bugs.gentoo.org gestöbert (odr im Forum oder per google, ...)

Niko

----------

## stahlsau

mmh..selbes Problem bei mir. Fehlermeldung:

```
emerge sync

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 278, in ?

    tmpsettings = portage.config(clone=portage.settings)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1299, in __init__

    self.regenerate()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1390, in regenerate

    self.configdict["auto"]["USE"]=autouse(db[root]["vartree"],use_cache=use_cac he)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1119, in autouse

    myresult=dep_check(mydep,myvartree.dbapi,None,use="no",use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3307, in dep_check

    mylist=flatten(dep_listcleanup(dep_zapdeps(mysplit,mysplit2)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3050, in dep_zapdeps

    myresult=dep_zapdeps(unreduced[x],reduced[x])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3036, in dep_zapdeps

    elif myportapi.match(x):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4723, in match

    return self.xmatch("match-visible",mydep)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4710, in xmatch

    myval=match_from_list(mydep,self.xmatch("list-visible",None,mydep,mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4696, in xmatch

    myval=self.gvisible(self.visible(self.cp_list(mykey)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4806, in gvisible

    if db["/"]["porttree"].dbapi.xmatch("bestmatch-list", mykey, None, None, [my cpv]):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4690, in xmatch

    mydep=dep_expand(origdep,self)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3256, in dep_expand

    return prefix+cpv_expand(mydep,mydb,use_cache=use_cache)+postfix

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3197, in cpv_expand

    if mydb.cp_list(x+"/"+myp,use_cache=use_cache):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4656, in cp_list

    list=listdir(self.root+"/"+mycp,EmptyOnError=1)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 301, in listdir

    list, ftype = cacheddir(mypath, ignorecvs, ignorelist, EmptyOnError)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 264, in cacheddir

    if os.path.isdir(mypath):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 187, in isdir

    st = os.stat(path)

TypeError: stat() argument 1 must be (encoded string without NULL bytes), not st r

```

Da ich kein Python kann, versteh ich auch leider nicht was der mir sagen will. 

Der Fehler tritt nur auf dem chroot-system auf, das ich gerade gebootstrapped habe. Mein host-system läuft einwandfrei.

----------

